# Weird Question about pets lol



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

i have decieded that im gonna go for it and move to spain but there is a problem my son has a hamster and he will not leave it doies it have to go in quarintine just like dogs have to ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think there is a quarantine for dogs moving to Spain. It's only the UK that does that (within Europe) these days. Though you may want to check with your vet to make sure your son's hamster is up to date on his shots.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

but how would i get it there surely not on a plane haha


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Senorita said:


> but how would i get it there surely not on a plane haha


My understanding is that, subject to a few limitations, if it can fit in a little carrier that fits under the seat, it can fly in the passenger section with you. I'd check with the airlines, since they sometimes limit the number of "small pets" on each flight to one or two.

At least it's a mammal. I know there are restrictions on flying with a reptile or bird - but you may very well be able to take a hamster on board with you. (Hey, if you don't ask, you'll never know.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

There is no Quarantine within Europe any more, so I wouldn't worry.

Check out the *DEFRA* website for more information.


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help my son will be very happy


----------

